# Looking for Artists for a Sci Fi Comic [Anthro/Alien Characters]



## HappityCat (Nov 8, 2011)

.


----------



## mapdark (Nov 11, 2011)

Your characters are Mary-sues. You should really work on this , because no matter what the story will end up being unable to develop due to the fact that your characters are too perfect.

I mean come on , Syleto for example is supposedly an hyper-immune being that can regenerate his own head if its blown away , he's super strong , super smart , will look 20 at 130 , does not have emotions. Do you see where I'm going with this?

Try making your characters more 'human' so that they can be minimally relatable.

Fact is , WOLVERINE is more realistic than your characters.


----------



## HappityCat (Nov 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Nov 14, 2011)

HappityCat said:


> Interesting...but you're only reading a quick synopsis I've written down. And you've mixed up my two characters.
> I appreciate your 'critism', but I wasn't asking for it here. I do actually have a critique thread going on this website where one of my chapters are posted.


Doesn't matter whether you wanted crit or not. For the love of God learn to pitch your stories. If you can't explain your plot within 3 to 5 sentences and being straight to the point, then you're only wasting everyone's time including your own. It's called a tagline. Imagine this, you got this grand idea for a movie and just spent 5 months writing and proof-reading the hell out of its script. You go to, hell, let's say Spike Lee for a joint. He's gonna be busy with whatever else important to him, you enter into the same elevator as him with hopes of pitching your idea. You got exactly two minutes to get him interested in your idea or it's no dice. And don't expect him to take your script, he ain't takin' jack-shit from a stranger.

So with two minutes on the clock, what do you say? That's where your pitching skills come in. Don't bore anyone with details like your gotzdamn characters unless it's necessary. That's for the audience to learn about when looking at your material. Oh one last thing; make sure there's a goal behind that plot.


----------

